# Quick question for a new owner



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

This past Christmas I bought my girlfriend a pitbull as a sense of security while I'm away from the house. He's about to be 8 months and weighs around 55-60 pounds. He's lean cause he's very active. He is a blue nose and the breeder told me that he is mixed with razor edge. My question is that is it too early to start him on protein supplements? I would like for him to gain a little more muscle mass. I workout all the time and it may sound like a meat head idea but I want him to portray my physique of muscle lol. I was reading about a few supplements that are high in protein such as bully max I think it was. I am feeding him the puppy version of intimidator. He loves to play fetch, tug of war and swim. Don't get me wrong I'm not fighting him or plan on it. He's such a sweet dog. Just want him to have a little more of a fear factor. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok 1 you dont have a pit bull. You have a bully mix. Razors edge is not a apbt line its an american bully line. If the dog doesnt have registration paper work and a pedigree you simply have a mutt. You cant beef your dog passed his natural potential. 8 months is too young for strenuous exercise. Just love the dog and quit using it as a fear tool. Maybe you should look into a protection breed if thats what you truely want.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Dogs don't need all of that muscle supplement crap like Bully Max.

He's only a pup. He's not going to have outstanding muscle mass. Providing him with quality kibble and age appropriate exercise is all you need to worry about. Genetics will do the rest.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wait until he is over 2-3 years before you worry. See what his potential is before you mess with it. It's mostly genetics and lots of exercise when they are older. You should not work a dog hard until they Are 18months -2 year anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok I appreciate the advice. I couldn't remember if the breeder said he's razor edge or ridgeback. But I did research about ridgeback and I read that there isn't such thing as ridgeback pitbulls. And he doesn't have the bow legged look like most bullies do that I've seen. He is short legged though. Maybe if I post a few pics itd help. Cause he didn't come with papers.


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

This is him. His name is Bentley and its current pic from a week ago


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Another pic that shows how short his legs are


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

This pic shows how short he is. He doesn't have bowed legs like I've seen on other bullies. Unless the bow leg look is just from the type of breed


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bowed legs are considered a fault. That is a bully mix you have there.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

You can't find anything on a "ridgeback pitbull" bc there is no such thing...it's a RazorsEdge pit bull and it's an American bully breed not a true apbt. Ridgebacks are Rhodesian Ridgebacks which are amazing dogs once bred to hunt Lions in Africa.

Your pup is awful cute and his legs are fine....I have the same type of dog (Physically and she's a RazorsEdge as well...looks just like your pup)

No weight pulling/training until at LEAST 18 months


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kaneshige said:


> Ok I appreciate the advice. I couldn't remember if the breeder said he's razor edge or ridgeback. But I did research about ridgeback and I read that there isn't such thing as ridgeback pitbulls. And he doesn't have the bow legged look like most bullies do that I've seen. He is short legged though. Maybe if I post a few pics itd help. Cause he didn't come with papers.


I have 6 bullies and not one of them is "bow legged." That sir is a fault not a desired trait. Did your dog come with papers? A pedigree? If not then just call him a bully mix or a mutt he's not an "American pit bull terrier" or any slang word meaning such. Adorable puppy though. I would just feed him well, do a lot of playing and bonding, hell quit growing up soon and start growing out. I wouldn't use any supplements like that for my dogs. There isn't a supplement for proper work and excercise. Also these types of dogs aren't meant to be human aggressive. Ha dogs have been culled for years. If you wanted a dog to protect the house you should've got a shepherd, Doberman, Rottie, etc. please don't help BSL out and try to make your dog "mean." It will hurt everybody involved in the long run.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok I appreciate all the facts. I would never make him mean just wanted my girl to feel a little more well protected even though he's the biggest sweet heart and afraid of his own shadow lol. He didn't come with papers. The breeder said he would've charged me more if he had papers. I got him for 250. Figured he didn't have papers because he wanted to keep his breed line a secret. But again I greatly appreciate the advice. I'll keep to having him fetch and swim and I might build him a spring pole.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kaneshige said:


> Ok I appreciate all the facts. I would never make him mean just wanted my girl to feel a little more well protected even though he's the biggest sweet heart and afraid of his own shadow lol. He didn't come with papers. The breeder said he would've charged me more if he had papers. I got him for 250. Figured he didn't have papers because he wanted to keep his breed line a secret. But again I greatly appreciate the advice. I'll keep to having him fetch and swim and I might build him a spring pole.


wow sounds like a BYB if I've ever heard of one. it costs like $20 to register a litter, there would be no reason not to register them if both of the parents were papered. your "breeder" is full of


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Well see he breeds them just for the money. I might get his paperwork done one when I breed him. The breeder was a shitty guy. He breeds them and leaves them outside and doesn't interact with them


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So your planning on breeding your own dog of unknown lineage?? Ugh. The cycle continues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

I still have the guys info. He agreed to send me the papers of his dogs he just didn't know which pitbulls bred my pit because he had 3 studs and 3 females. He literally pimps them out and he didn't want to get blood work done on all of them to see which dog bred them. That's what I meant.


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the guys info. What I meant was that he literally pimps out his pits. He has 3 studs and 3 females and he didn't know which pits bred which puppies and he didn't want to spend the money to have blood work done


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a joke. Seriously. Again your dog isn't a "pit", "pitbull", "pit bull", etc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Well my bad. My "bully"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If your dogs pedigree is unknown then you have a mutt. (Nothing wrong with mutts my boy is one) i don't call my dog a pit bull or a American bully cause i have no clue about his history, and I would never breed a mutt or a dog that hasn't proved itself to be worthy of breeding. Please don't continue the cycle with your dog. There are plenty Of mutts in need of homes why would you want to add to that?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow im just gonna be real for a second. Alter your dog. Give up all hope of being a pitbull owner for now do plenty or research and start from scratch once you're ready. Nothing you're saying about the breeder of your dog is leading me to believe you or him know anything about the ins and outs of apbt or dogs in general. You got a paperless over priced mutt. Its ok theres nothing wrong with that but if you breed this dog you're ruining alot of others ppls hard work and givimg bsl and bully breed haters a little more statistic pull in their favor.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Kaneshige said:


> Well see he breeds them just for the money. I might get his paperwork done one when I breed him. The breeder was a shitty guy. He breeds them and leaves them outside and doesn't interact with them


FACEPALM!
please please please do not contribute to the cycle. if you love your dog and care about the breed, leave the breeding to knowledgable, professional and responsible people.
for real man. this is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok well this is the very reason that I joined this forum was to get knowledge instead of trying to read article after article. I never meant to irritate or piss anyone off. I simply bought him cause my girl and I are living together and I'm not always home. Don't worry everyone I won't breed him. I simply bought him because I've always admired pitbulls and I didn't know the true different between a bully nd a true pit. Again I didn't mean to piss anyone off. I bought him for company and because he is a gorgeous dog


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nobody is pissed off here were just cringing right now as we see bad things in the future. If your here to learn more power to you there are a lot of people here that are willing to pass on all of the knowledge they have. Just read up, ask questions, and be WILLING to believe what is said. It can be hard I know. I've been there. I've been the newbie that thought I knew what I had lol. Everybody starts somewhere. Good luck with your ventures...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit I thought I knew a decent amount about pitbulls but I guess I didn't. There's a lot to learn and that's why I'm here. It just seems like there was a lot of hostility cause i was unsure about my dog and unsure about his Papers. I just wanted a little advice cause I was always under the impression that my dog was a pit. So now I know to refer to him as a bully. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well here bro ill break down a few things:
1. A breeder cant just let dogs do the deed and send off dna samplw to find out who the parents were. Hed have to register the pups then already have both parents dna profiled you wouldve had to send off a dna sample with your puppy registration. 

2. A apbt(american pit bull terrier) is the one and only "pit bull" only way to know what you have is a pedigree from a trusted reputable breeder whom you bought a pup from.

3. This is confusing but not every registered as an apbt is one. Princess has bullys with ukc papers saying they are apbt. They aren't theyre American bullies. I have 3 papered dogs. 2 adba 1 ukc. All 3 of thier papers say apbt. Theyre actually ban dogs. Its all about lineage. Without a pedigree you have none of the three you have a mutt.

4. Mutt isnt a bad word. I also have a paperless mutt I got for free. All he cost me was $15 in gas. I love him and would keep him over my papered dogs.

5. Dont ever be scared to ask. There are some ppl who know way more than other but everyone will help best they can.


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I greatly appreciate it. I never really gave it a thought that him being mixed with razor edge would make him a bully until I was watching pitbulls and parolees on animal planet and they mention razor edge. Everyone would compliment the way my dog looked and would say that he was a beautiful pitbull so I just went with the flow of calling him a pitbull. Then one day a chick on the beach questioned me about him and asked specifically if he was a gotti and I just said no he's a bluenose and she looked at me like I as retarded. But I'm still learning.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well blue nose isnt a type of apbt. Its just a nose color. I have 3 red noses and 1 black nose. Theyre just nose colors. Gotti and razors edge are the predominantly known american bully lines. 

Ppl will call all sorts of dogs "pitbulls". Its a lack of knowledge. When I deal with yahoos that call my dogs oitbulls I just go with it to get them gone. When im with my inner circle theyre "the dogs""the kids" "those fuckers" or individual names. Here I call them "ban dogs" generally. Here you have a "mutt" "blue dog" or simply a "dog". No one is being mean or rude but we deal with these questions and ppl who have no idea arguing with us day in and day out about their paperless dogs.

And please watch the word retard. I have mentally disabled family memebers and also work with handicapped children. A couple members also have disabled children and family members. The word "retard" is actually not allowed to be used in reference to the handicapped and is equal to other racial slurs... just food for thought.


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Either way he isn't a dog to me. He's family. Do you have any pics of your dogs


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of pics ill pm you a shot of each real fast.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Good diet and exercise is all you need for build muscle on a dog. This is my mutt who gets grain free food and some springpole time


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I need to build him a spring pole. He's getting too strong for tug of war. Right now I am feeding him the puppy intimidator


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

DAMMITTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BAD AS I HATE TO SAY IT.................................

I AGREE WITH JTP.................

AND IF YA'LL KNOW THE DEALINGS BETWEEN US YOU KNOPW HOW HARD IT IS TO SAY THAT.

but, he is correct on everything he said. 

nobody is condemning just trying to inform you, and help on your road to knowledge.

damn it JTP, well said


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey when im right im right lol


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol which I appreciate. I rather be informed and have some knowledge than be oblivious and look dumb not knowing my own dog


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

easy now, 
thats a small step.

i've been readin your posts, something seems a little different.

sometimes, it isnt supposed to be all piss and vinegar

of course, i cant really say anything, i tend to be a little straight forward myself.


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

What do you mean? And you can say anything you want to me lol I don't take anything personal when I'm trying to learn something. Can't learn if you don't make mistakes


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And please watch the word retard. I have mentally disabled family memebers and also work with handicapped children. A couple members also have disabled children and family members. The word "retard" is actually not allowed to be used in reference to the handicapped and is equal to other racial slurs(by law)... just food for thought


----------



## Kaneshige (Jun 18, 2013)

My apologies man didn't mean it in a harsh way


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Kaneshige said:


> My apologies man didn't mean it in a harsh way


Its all good bro. I just like to make ppl think about it. Once you deal with handicsp discrimination it really makes you think. Much like what we deal with with bsl and our dogs


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the dogs, bulldogs, or hounds 

that all i call them no matter what,

now if it was pre 1976 i might use the word 'pit'
but i kind of doubt it.

as soon as you say 'pit' then your settin your self up to be challenged or condemned.

whatever kind of dog you have,

if he ever becomes 'of merit'
then the ones that need to know, will know.


----------

